# Dentistry, crowns.



## terrysgirl33 (17 Dec 2004)

Hi, can anyone tell me how much one crown should cost?


----------



## Monsieur Bond (18 Dec 2004)

*Hi, can anyone tell me how much one crown should cost?* 

About 5 guineas, according to this.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Dec 2004)

I never would have guessed...

I was quoted €700, is this a normal price?


----------



## Guggie (20 Dec 2004)

Porcelain crown.
Cavehill Dental Care, Belfast GBP£450 (=EUR675)
Enniskillen (Will give name if you ask) GBP£300.
London GBP250.
Recent quote from dentist in Rathmines EUR850.
These are recent prices.
Go to London..get your crown done...stay in a hotel...see a show ....go shopping...have a good meal or two and still have money in your pocket.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Dec 2004)

It takes two sittings to get the crown done though.  But it's not a bad idea.  I like the dentist I go to, but it's a lot of money.


----------



## missie25 (20 Dec 2004)

Would you please let me know the name of the dentist in enniskillen?


----------



## Guggie (20 Dec 2004)

I believe NI dentists will only bring you back a second time if root canal work is needed.Verify this with your chosen dentist.They are well aware of journey times and make every effort to minimize them.
Enniskillen dentist is:-
    Dr. Sinead McEnhill
    16 Belmore St.
    Ph. 048 663 29222

A relation used her and was happy with her work.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Dec 2004)

AFAIK, for a crown, the first visil involves making an impression and working on the tooth, the second visit fits the crown which is made by a dental technician.  (I really have to go away and find out what's involved)


----------



## OhPinchy (21 Dec 2004)

*...*

I had two done together and as far as I remember it might even have taken 3 visits. The first part is taking the impression of the tooth, then drilling down into the tooth and lodging a metal post there. Tooth is then covered with a temporary filling until the crown is ready to be fitted.

Mine cost €1650 for the 2 which is mighty damn steep alright so shop around I'd say.

One thing to note though is you can claim tax relief on crowns at the top rate you pay, so factor this into your comparisons.


----------



## Guggie (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: ...*

Haven`t had any crowns done myself, but have been informed by one who has.One dentist (Dublin) said 5 or 6 visits would be required.She had crown done in the north on one visit.Another crown required root canal work ("posts" etc.) which needed a second visit.
      Don`t be blinded by science...its just a crown.Dentists will try to justify their price.My dentist is now talking to me about the immense effect a crown will have on my self esteem.Don`t think I look like a "Crown prince"


----------



## mg (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: ...Crowns*

I have to get a crown also. Phoned a lot of places in the North and prices range from 200GBP to 450GBP. 
I am going to Newry in the New Year to have mine done. All said they can do it in 2 visits if you are travelling. 

Prices I was quoted down here was 600 to 800 Euro.


----------



## rainyday (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: ...Crowns*



> Phoned a lot of places in the North and prices range from 200GBP to 450GBP..... Prices I was quoted down here was 600 to 800 Euro.


Just for the record, £450 GBP converts to €648.95 today.


----------



## Guggie (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: ...Crowns*

Rainday, Am interested to know names and ph. numbers of dentists in the north charging GBP£200 - GBP£250.


----------



## Guggie (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: ...Crowns*

Sorry, I meant question for mq.


----------



## gearoid (31 Dec 2004)

*crowns*

Hi,
I'm getting five done by my dentist here at 750 euro a pop and I must admit I am being a little lazy. I have had two done already and the next three in mid-January.

I talked to the folk in Cavehill and they said that with the small difference in price it didn't seem worth the extra hassle of going to them - although with 5 to complete it does all add up. One thing to consider is they also do procera crowns which is meant to give greater durability and better finish.

As someone said before I suspect Tyrone and Fermanagh are your best bet as perhaps the folk in Newry put up their prices as everyone in Dublin considers either Belfast or Newry. 

You would generally need two visits at least (one for fitting the temporary crown, second for the permanent) but perhaps three if you include an initial consultation

Did you consider Liverpool or somewhere else in the north of e. as I their prices are likely to be cheaper than London? 

One other idea would be South Africa. Based on how much I am paying I probably could have thrown in a 2 week holiday there and still saved money.

I wouldn't go for the Hungarian route myself as I am a bit squeamish and apparently dentists here suggest they won't help if it goes wrong.

I suppose the whole matter of trust comes in with dentists. I've stuck with what I know and I'm paying through the nose, but I think I am getting very good quality care and a lot of consideration of potential straightening,  tooth colour (an issue for me) etc. My dentist changed his mind and lightened the shade having already gone to the trouble of getting the crown made up. If I walked in off the street I don't think I would have got that level of service.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

PS: The whole "self image" line rings a bell. My optician used always use the line about girls not making passes at guys who wear glasses to me to get me to wear contacts. I suppose that constitutes a "hard sell".


----------



## terrysgirl33 (31 Dec 2004)

*Re: crowns*

That was a quote from Dorothy Parker, and was originaly 'men seldom make passes at girls who wear glasses'. ([broken link removed] As a girl who has worn glasses from 11 years of age, she was dead wrong.

After this discussion, I'm inclined to go with my own dentist, who I trust.


----------



## rainyday (31 Dec 2004)

*Re: crowns*

Those considering Hungary/South Africa/Liverpool should be aware that standard travel insurance does not cover travel for medical procedures - so if things go wrong while you are abroad, you're on your own!


----------



## PDCAT (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: crowns*

Sorry Folks.

Is there anywhere on this forum i can view a list of Northern Dentists that are recommended from previous Experience.
Need to get 3 crowns done. Have been quoted 2,500 by my dentist.

Have rang Number in Belmore Enniskillen and got a price of 450 per Crown which is good. Just wondering if there were anyother names i could contact that are recommended. 
i remember reading before that some of the Dentists up north were not of the highest standard.

Thnks

Pdcat.


----------



## Guggie (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: crowns*

PDCAT, Sinead McEnhill in Enniskillen quoted GBP£300 for Procera crown a couple of months ago.She was used previously, working in another practise, by a sister and was excellent.


----------



## Joe Nonety (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: crowns*

A Romanian friend of mine went back home to do it for 10 teeth at €50 a tooth and they did a great job. The dentist had been their family dentist for 20 years previously.
Anyone who thinks Romanian dentists aren't properly qualified or are someway dodgy are badly mistaken.


----------



## joanmul (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: crowns*

I would have no hesitation in going to Eastern Europe.   There is a dental practice where I think one of the dentists is Irish and you go over for a week or two and they do the work for far, far less than Ireland or Great Britain.   I have been to the North for crowns a few years ago and have had them done here as well and there is no difference in the quality.   Eastern Europe wasn't an option in those days unfortunately but I would have gone if it had been - and made a holiday out of it.


----------



## sueellen (7 Jan 2005)

"Would you please let me know the name of the dentist in enniskillen?"

You may find something useful here


----------



## christine10blue (7 Jan 2005)

*Dentistry,Crowns*

I have been reading this with interest as I am an American who will be moving to Ireland soon and hubby & I are always under dental care.  I mentioned this to my dentist and his advise was to have my dental work done in Spain or Germany because either would be excellent care and excellent training to become dentists and not have it done in Ireland or the UK. Sounds like this is true from reading this thread. Would either of those countries be a good option?  Thanks


----------



## Teabag (7 Jan 2005)

*tax crown*

Are crowns tax deductable ? Can VHI assist in the cost ?

Is it true that if you spend more then a certain amount on doctor/dentist (say 200 euro), that you can claim the rest off tax or thru VHI ?


----------



## joanmul (8 Jan 2005)

*Re: tax crown*

Yes they are tax deductible.   Some of the work done by a dentist is tax deductible but you need to get a list of what is and isn't allowed - a dentist should be able to give you this.   VHI cover emergency treatment but I think there is a new plan to cover dental care but I'm not sure what this covers and whether it is BUPA and not VHI who do this.   I've got most of my work done in the Dental School/Hospital but you need to be referred by a dentist.   I got in through an emergency situation.


----------



## Teabag (10 Jan 2005)

*crown - 10 years*

My dentist told me that a crown (€700) would only last 10 years before he would need to replace it - is this right ?


----------



## PDCAT (11 Jan 2005)

*Info*

Just got a quote from Dr Sinead mchill, Enniskillen for 4 crowns at 1,800 euro.

Also got quote today from my own dentist costing 3,200 for same procedure. Worth taking the spin up the north i think.

Rgds

PDcat.


----------



## Guggie (12 Jan 2005)

*Re: Info*

sueellen,
           See earlier reply in this topic for details of Enniskillen dentist.


----------



## stapeler (23 Feb 2005)

*Re: Info*

My wife was recently quoted EU900 in Maynooth for a crown. She had one done last week in Newry for EU330.


----------



## gahern (28 Mar 2006)

Please do not go to Cavehill, I was fleeced and I was so dissapointed because my flatmate got great value there. I was charged £289 for two extractions,  one filling and a hygenist I only saw for a bare five minutes. Thre is a website called  www.dentalhealth.org.uk they are a non profit charity and they can give you a list of dental charges for both NHS and Private I wish I'd known that before agreeing. I hear thought that Dr. Enhill in Enniskillen is great!


----------



## todeaus (11 May 2006)

Does root canal work always necessitate a crown? I have been quoted 1500 euro for a root canal?crown I have to get three done. so I b talking 4500 euro, Galway area.

Ed


----------



## joanmul (13 May 2006)

I'm just back from a week's holiday in Crakow.   While there I went to a dentist recommended by another AAM poster.  Got two crowns and 5 fillings done for a total cost under €900.00.   The standard was way above ours - dentists in Poland are trained in America.   The time I spent in surgery was 7 hours - 2 1/2, 3, 1 1/2.   I would definitely go back if I had a number of things to be done.


----------



## camille (10 Jul 2006)

Can you please tell me the name of the dentist in Crakow, & how you go about it? Have been also considering Budapest, there was a prog on the radio about dentists there ... many thanks, camille


----------



## Kenny Ken (11 Jul 2006)

Same here I need to get a couple of root canals and crowns done my Dentist in Dublin has just quoted me €1900 each (another small step forward for his next Porche or Ferrari no doubt), so I would be very interested in any recommendation either for the North or Poland.

Thanks


----------



## G-Money (3 Feb 2009)

Anyone got updated prices for a Crown in Enniskillen or equivalent.
Just paid €150 for a temp one, need a permanent. Bloke is charging €800 more.


----------



## MANTO (24 Sep 2009)

Hi All,

As this thread is a little old, i would like to know if anybody has any recent experience regarding crowns also,

My partner was quoted €800 per crown 

Is it still worth looking up North,

Thanks
M


----------



## gipimann (24 Sep 2009)

I visited a dentist in Newry this week where we discussed alternatives to getting a crown on a front tooth - without getting into the medical details, I'm having some bleaching treatment instead to improve the look of my teeth.

During the conversation, he mentioned that the proposed treatment was "better than a £300 crown".....so yes, it might still be worth it to have a look up North!


----------



## MANTO (24 Sep 2009)

Thanks Gipimann,

We were looking at the below dentist, 

http://www.gentledentalclinic.com/fee-guide.php 

Lava Crowns = £400 (€438) - Astonishing the difference in price compared to €800 here. We are talking practically half price. 

I know this has been discussed on many different forums but wow, why would anybody have dental work done here when you can drive an hour to the North from Dublin? And if travelling further from Dublin you could still stay the night and relax up North.


----------



## shels-07 (22 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for some help here. I was playing a football match about 4 months ago and I had 1 of my front teeth knocked out completely. I recently visited barrington's hospital were I was quoted wait for it.. 3500 euro to have a titanium bar inserted into the gum and a crown attached to it. I have health insurance with quinn health care formally bupa. I have the essential plus 1 and I was told by the doc in barrington's that none of the 3500 cost would be covered by my health insurance.

Does this price sound right..

Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Berni (22 Oct 2009)

shels-07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for some help here. I was playing a football match about 4 months ago and I had 1 of my front teeth knocked out completely. I recently visited barrington's hospital were I was quoted wait for it.. 3500 euro to have a titanium bar inserted into the gum and a crown attached to it. I have health insurance with quinn health care formally bupa. I have the essential plus 1 and I was told by the doc in barrington's that none of the 3500 cost would be covered by my health insurance.
> 
> ...


 
The price seems a bit on the high side. I got one of my back teeth replaced with an implant last year, and it cost me €3200 with a specialist in Dublin 4. 
You can claim back tax relief on the cost, make sure you get the Med2 stamped.


----------



## shels-07 (22 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the reply. That's crazy money also...


----------



## Berni (22 Oct 2009)

tell me about it!  

I felt it was worth it though, to get a longterm solution to the pain the existing tooth was causing.  

Mine took about a year altogether, covering extracting the problem tooth, waiting for the gum to heal, inserting the post, waiting for that to heal, and then getting the crown made. It required monthly checks to see that the gum was healing well, so I wouldn't recommend getting it done too far away from home.


----------



## MANTO (22 Oct 2009)

Hi Folks,

A little update, 

Went up north with my partner yesterday afternoon. After being quoted €800 a crown (3 required) from dentist in Dublin the dentist up north advised my partner NO crowns were required. He advised he could 'fill' the areas required (i cant remember the name of the filler - its not actual fillings but a different composite to strenghten the teeth).

Cost quoted from Dublin Dentist - 3 crowns @ €800 (€2400) + consultaion fee + xrays and also hygenist @ €75.

Cost from www.*gentledental*clinic.com - £35 consultation + £100 for treatment.

He advised my partners teeth were in quite good shape and to put these unnessesary crowns in would only cause damage as he would of having to file away perfectly good tooth. The dentist was kind, polite and honest with my partner and was shocked to hear what the Dublin dentist was recommending!

Now, i would like to ask - can i name and shame this rip off dentist in Dublin????

I would highly recommend gentledentalclinic - It took 2 months to get an appointment so i think this proves how popular they are.... huge business from the south.


----------

